# CRS Help needed quickly!



## zabak80 (Mar 31, 2007)

Sorry about posting this in general, but one of my brand new CRS has just "tackled" two other shrimps of mine. He grabbed a hold on the back and turned them upside down!

I broke them up but he keeps doing it!

Do I need to remove him? Is this natural??? Are they fighting or is he trying to eat the othes???


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

That's very unusual behavior for a CRS, they are usually peaceful. _Are you sure that you don't have a long arm shrimp instead?_


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Maybe he's trying to mate? Might make sense


----------



## zabak80 (Mar 31, 2007)

A long arm shrimp? What exactly is that?


----------



## zabak80 (Mar 31, 2007)

I just rechecked my shrimp. They all look like cherry shrimp. They are all pretty red in color.

I looked around to see how they actually mate. I suspect the larger one was a female because it is much redder in color, but still small and I don't think her sack has developed yet.

The one that grabbed it was probably 1/2 to 3/4 the larger size.

How exactly do they mate?


----------



## zabak80 (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm sorry, I meant *RCS* in the title, NOT CRS


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

Even RCS are peaceful though. Unusual behaviour for them too, as trenac said about CRS...
Mating looks like this pic I found here in another link (Amanos, but same idea...)









A long arm shrimp or macrobrachium can look like this or other varieties/colors/patterns.


----------



## zabak80 (Mar 31, 2007)

Yes, it started out exactly like the first picture, but then he flipped her around.

I'm 95% sure it is a cherry. I ordered a batch of cherries and they all look the same. I will check with the seller though to see if he sells any types of other shrimp.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

they do flip one another over to mate....at least in my experience. But if you are talking about cherry shrimp and a crystal red shrimp that thats odd since those two shouldn't interbreed.


----------



## zabak80 (Mar 31, 2007)

Sorry Oblong, I meant only cherry shrimp. I always mistype crs and rcs.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

ya its probably just mating then.


----------



## phreeflow (Aug 4, 2007)

Don't break them up  ...those are some strong breeding signals. CRS or RCS generally don't really show each other much attention...besides climbing over each other to get to a food pellet so such interaction is a good thing.

The behaviour you mentioned are positive signs that they are mating or at least, trying to. RCS will sometimes lay on their sides with their undersides touching or will even flip each other upside down while breeding. This is how the males fertilize the eggs. 

Congrats! You should a be parent to at least a dozen young shrimplets soon


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

and make sure u provide em moss.. that is the very best of covers for young shrimplet..


----------

